

Navigating Amazon’s Occasionally Successful, Borderline-Incoherent TV Strategy - jtoeman
http://grantland.com/hollywood-prospectus/up-a-river-navigating-amazons-strange-occassionally-successful-borderline-incoherent-tv-strategy/

======
GabrielF00
FWIW, I tried Mozart in the Jungle on a whim without high expectations and
found myself watching five episodes in a row. It's not the best half-hour
comedy show, but it's a lot of fun.

~~~
amalag
I had high hopes for the original series, but couldn't watch a single one past
2-3 episodes, including Alpha House (which had the great pilot with Stephen
Colbert). They just didn't have the writing quality for me. They were like
some average network show.

